# Hunt with suppressor?



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Anyone on here hunt with one? I’m thinking about getting one for next season, to save my hearing and because, why not?

Specifically, I’m looking at the SilencerCo hybrid 46. It’s a multi-caliber suppressor good for 5.56 all the way to 45-70 gov.

Planning on putting it on my 300 win mag, AR and Sig Legion p229 SAO.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You better have a class 3 license to even order one. If you do have the license, then order it now! I know the time of placing your hands on it and ordering are lengthy.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> You better have a class 3 license to even order one. If you do have the license, then order it now! I know the time of placing your hands on it and ordering are lengthy.


It is a long process but class 3's aren't needed to purchase. I'll buy one from a local dealer and they'll hold onto it until everything goes through for the tax stamp. I'll also start a trust so I can add people that can use it without me there, just my wife at first, then I'll add my boys when they're of age.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've seen hunters packing them around and it doesn't look like fun when they hit the timber. That extra foot sticking out from the end of the barrel just doesn't allow a person to hunt the thinker timber or even hike through patches of oak brush

If you are that concerned about your hearing get a set of electronic ear plugs and then take the time to put them in before the shot.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I hunt with one. As stated, you do not need a class 3 license. Just apply for the stamp and wait. As for going through the brush, I don't put it on until I get to where I am going to sit. I found a factory load that maintains zero when the suppressor is off. Then I put one round of it in until I put the can on then use my reloads. It is not a hassle and do not let someone that has not tried it tell you different.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it would be awesome to have one on a hunting rifle. And it’s definitely good to get personal experience perspective, not just assumptions.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> I've seen hunters packing them around and it doesn't look like fun when they hit the timber. That extra foot sticking out from the end of the barrel just doesn't allow a person to hunt the thinker timber or even hike through patches of oak brush
> 
> If you are that concerned about your hearing get a set of electronic ear plugs and then take the time to put them in before the shot.


I've thought about the length issue, but honestly, when I'm hiking through thick stuff it's in my hands and not over my shoulder.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

reb8600 said:


> I hunt with one. As stated, you do not need a class 3 license. Just apply for the stamp and wait. As for going through the brush, I don't put it on until I get to where I am going to sit. I found a factory load that maintains zero when the suppressor is on. When I put one round of it in until I put the can on then use my reloads. It is not a hassle and do not let someone that has not tried it tell you different.


Nice man! Did you get a multi-caliber suppressor and if so, are there any issues going from one end of the size spectrum to the other?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Vanilla said:


> I think it would be awesome to have one on a hunting rifle. And it's definitely good to get personal experience perspective, not just assumptions.


Agree on both points!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've hiked through some oak brush where even a standard size rifle is hard to get through it in your hands. 

But if it is easily removed and reinstalled it wouldn't be too bad of a thing. 

While some like them I just feel that they are out of place on a hunting rifle.

Just last year on the spike hunt we had a hunter across the canyon from us shoot a spike and we didn't even know it until he came across and was hiking down the ridge towards us thinking that we were his partners. We gave up on that draw since he shot the only spike that was in the area, a piebald one at that. But that rifle sure looked out of place as he hiked down towards me with that suppressor on the rifle sticking up as far as it did.


----------



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

I'm a gun geek turned hunter so my perspective maybe a little different. I run an Omega 300. I would never consider hunting without it because of the reduced recoil and the sound suppression. 

Further, in Europe it is not only legal but highly encouraged to hunt with a suppressor. It's better for the hunter, it's better for the stress of the surrounding wildlife, and it's less intimidating to non-hunters within earshot.

I don't think it should be a ATF regulated item. But, given we have to work in the system... The advice above is great. Just plan on it taking ~9 months for the ATF to approve your stamp. 

Also, getting a gun trust setup is a really good idea. Reach out to the family friend who is a lawyer. It's super easy to for them to draw one up.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’m a gun nut as well and completely agree on all the benefits that come along with having a suppressed weapon. 

My buddy shot a buck last year that was in a bachelor group with a suppressed 6.5 creedmoor, the other bucks never even flinched and kept going about their business. With a non-suppressed weapon, all of them would have been up and over the ridge or down into the bottom of the drainage.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Ray, I just ordered an Omega 300 and a Hybrid 46 as well. I am only 25 and partially deaf in my left ear. I need to do everything I can to keep my hearing, so I plan on wearing electronic hearing protection as I do now and shooting with a suppressor.

If I have to deal with an extra 8" on the end of my barrel to hunt to be able to hear my (hopefully) future children's voices, i'll gladly deal with it.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Ray said:


> I'm a gun nut as well and completely agree on all the benefits that come along with having a suppressed weapon.
> 
> My buddy shot a buck last year that was in a bachelor group with a suppressed 6.5 creedmoor, the other bucks never even flinched and kept going about their business. With a non-suppressed weapon, all of them would have been up and over the ridge or down into the bottom of the drainage.


If the deer don't run away from having their buddy being shot is this unfair to the animals?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well slap me in the face and call me Judy...……..I thought you needed to have the class 3 to use one. Just get the class 3 (FFL) and then you can make a few bucks on the side having weapons sent to you for other folks.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Brookie said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a gun nut as well and completely agree on all the benefits that come along with having a suppressed weapon.
> ...


How's that unfair? It's no different from when I'm Archery hunting


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Most of my rifles are already 26" barreled. No way I'm hanging another 5-6" on the end of that. Plus, there is no way I could cut ugly threads in the end of those beautiful Model 70 barrels.

Now hanging a can off a AR15, that would be great. I've wanted a 300 blackout for some time, although i'd probably go 6.5 grendel if I had to do it today.

Suppressor mfgs are finally wising up to the multi-cal can's.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ray said:


> I'm a gun nut as well and completely agree on all the benefits that come along with having a suppressed weapon.
> 
> My buddy shot a buck last year that was in a bachelor group with a suppressed 6.5 creedmoor, the other bucks never even flinched and kept going about their business. With a non-suppressed weapon, all of them would have been up and over the ridge or down into the bottom of the drainage.


So did you shoot one of the bucks?

Did they run off when you buddy walked up to the downed buck with a knife in his hand? Or did they help in the cleaning chores?



Ray said:


> How's that unfair? It's no different from when I'm Archery hunting


When I have been archery hunting and have stuck one buck that is standing around with others, they all end up running away.

Do you do something different to keep them from running?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a gun nut as well and completely agree on all the benefits that come along with having a suppressed weapon.
> ...


I wasn't with him when it happened, but the guy Isn't a liar though. He's the type that tells the truth even if it gets him in trouble. They probably hung around and let him use them as pack mules. Cool sh!t happens when you run a silencer I guess.

Maybe you're not sure-footed and loud? can't speak for what your experience has been but I've stuck a few that didn't bump the herd.

I've even shot animals with a rifle that didn't make the rest take off, got them up and moving around, but not take off

Sh!t, I've even seen people shoot slightly high or low with a rifle on one and it didn't take off, they were able to get 2nd shots.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I think hunting with a suppressor is a great idea. I've seriously considered doing it and probably would if I wasn't averse to the hoops and cost. I say go for it if you really want to. I think the advantages far outweigh the only disadvantage of added length to your barrel (and some extra weight to pack).


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My Gunwerks 8ight took 7 months for approval, which totally surprised me. I’ve shot with it a few times and can’t wait to hunt with it this fall. It’s going to be on a 24” 6mm Creed. In the future, the longest barrel I’ll likely have is 22” to better accommodate the extra length of the suppressor. 

For me, the added length and weight are a welcome trade off. Here’s my 20” Tikka .223 CTR and can. Great combo!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I purchased one in November last year and received it in May of this year. My other friends that recently purchased have received theirs right around 6 months. As for a local dealer, andy arne at gold Star guns is great to deal with. He'll walk you through the whole process. I now have two more in the pipeline. My suggestion would be to avoid the one suppressor to do it all and pick something specific to what you want to use it on and leave it there. The jack of all trades master of none is a great idea but fall short in performance.

The first one I purchased was a silencer co harvester. The price was right quality and construction is great and they are a local company. They've been in business for a while and have great customer service. My specifications were lightweight and reasonably short. At 9 in it's not very short but on my 17-in barrel it works great. I also use it on my 20-in tika 6.5 where it also fits well.

All things considered what it does for me is take away the concussive effect from the shot as well as lower the volume to a level that is not painful. It also reduces recoil substantially on some rifles and less on others.

Ray, I remember being in this position last year and actually several years before. What stopped me from purchasing was all the extra decisions that need to be made to get the right one. That's why I suggest you pick one for a specific purpose and make that your first one, then decide if you want to buy more.

In my opinion they are well worth the added hassle of a form 4 and long wait. Also, don't get too worried about the extra length until you get over 26-28" overall bbl. think of it as walking through the woods with your duck shotgun or Your 26 in 7mag. Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I forgot to mention, there's a lot of info on snipers hide with regard to the subject. The local companies are silencer co and dead air. Also look in to thunderbeast out of Wyoming. They are spendy but worth the extra coin.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a quote from the maker of dead air out in kamas. This explains why you don't want a jack of all trades silencer.

talk about Key-Mo mounts. Why come out with a set of mounts that work on other silencers besides Dead Air's?
Mainly to help the end user. The silencer industry, as a rule, has settled on a mount spec for the back, which I think we have at this point. It's super frustrating for me, I'm sitting on a really cherry M4-1000; it takes 18 tooth mounts, which, I might as well be looking for model T parts... sorry, you're done.... there's nothing wrong with the can. Actually, it's pretty awesome. But the can is antiquated and it's completely useless for a mount. Same with every can at some point. You know, its useful life has come and gone. Now, if you could change the mount... a guy may be really vested in a certain company's mounts, and we could talk about the reasons why ours is better, but that is irrelevant. This dude already has these mounts and they work fine and he's totally happy, but I want to sell him a can. So now I can, and he doesn't have to spend another thousand dollars. And then what does he do with that other can from that company that he still wants to use? I don't expect the guy to swap around mounts, so the Key-Mo is so you can convert someone else's can over to our team, and the reason our can, Nomad, takes other people's mounts so it can be converted to another team. I'd rather have, from a business standpoint, half a sale than no sale. And from an end user standpoint, I don't really care about that. I just want to be able to do what I want. And if your shi* does that, then I'm into it.

It's not like I'm going to go out and take a bunch of selfies with competitor's products, but I do enjoy me some competitor product. I do really like the Mk-9K Gemtech can. I think that's a great can, I think it's a cool looking can. I just like that can. So, I like to MP5K that a little bit. I do some black through that can. I can become a great fan of rimfire cans where they shine. I did a funny video where we did just first round pop only. A Mask was number 2 in first round pop on a rifle and was beat out by a Gemtech G-Core. Which will blow your eardrums out on a handgun, and [the Gemtech] lost on a handgun. It's brutal on a handgun. But it's phenomenal on a rifle. So, you could take this G-Core, which is very geared toward a rifle and very amazing and put it on a rifle. It's amazing. So, I find myself finding these really sweet spots in competitor product. I've got a Goliath from Liberty which is outstanding on SOCOM. It's huge and beautiful and lovely to run. I've got a Thunderbeast 338 BA I do on a Barrett mRad. It's beautiful. Tons of power, comfortable to shoot, I really like that


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ray said:


> Nice man! Did you get a multi-caliber suppressor and if so, are there any issues going from one end of the size spectrum to the other?


 I have two 30 caliber Silencerco Harvesters and a Silencerco 30 caliber Omega. I do not change the end cap based on the caliber I am shooting. I just leave the 30 caliber on. I shoot them all the way down to my 20 Practical with no issues.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I picked up an inexpensive one this year made by AAC... It's called the Yaeger 30. It's fairly light compared to many others, however it's not made to run more than 10-15 shots before letting it cool to ambient temp. This is perfect for me as it's for my hunting rifle.

I ordered and paid for it in November of last year and got it in July of this year with the ATF tax stamp. I really like it so far. It cuts the sounds down significantly! 

If your looking to cut the noise just for your hearing, and not necessarily to have a suppressor, there's a company that makes a device that pushes all the sound down range. Behind the muzzle, it reduces the sound greatly. It's called the Witt Machine SME Slimline. No background check needed for them. I watched a Youtube on them and they look pretty slick.


----------

